# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Все, что вы хотели знать о никотине, но боялись спросить

## Irina

*Что мы знаем о никотине? Вроде бы много, но на практике оказывается, что у большинства людей представление о нем сводится лишь к тому, что «капля никотина убивает лошадь». В этой статье мы постараемся дать максимум информации о никотине и его действии, особенно важной для тех, кто решил бросить курить. Как говорится, противника нужно знать в лицо.*

*Никотин как он есть*

Никотин (C10H14N2) - химическое вещество, жидкий алкалоид.
Алкалоиды - азотсодержащие органические соединения, в большинстве своем имеющие растительное происхождение. Примеры алкалоидов - стрихнин, кокаин, кофеин, кодеин, хинин. В этом же ряду находится и никотин. Многие алкалоиды ядовиты, имеют ярко выраженный горький вкус. Таким образом природа защитила животных от попадания в организм алкалоидов вместе с частями растений. Алкалоиды оказывают выраженное физиологическое воздействие на нервную систему человека и животных, нашли применение в медицине (морфин, кофеин, эфедрин и др.) и в сельском хозяйстве для борьбы с вредителями (производство инсектицидов).

Никотин в чистом виде представляет собой бесцветную маслянистую жидкость, обладающую резким запахом и жгучим вкусом. При хранении приобретает желтовато-коричневый оттенок. Содержится в растениях семейства пасленовых, преимущественно в листьях табака (около 5% от всей массы табака в сухом виде). В микродозах - в картофеле, баклажанах, болгарском перце, томатах. В связи с этим немецкие ученые даже советуют бросающим курить и страдающим от абстинентного синдрома есть много овощей, содержащих никотин. Для получения 1 микрограмма никотина придется съесть: 250 г. красных помидоров; всего 25 г. зеленых помидоров; 150 г. картофеля и целых 10 баклажанов.

Окисляясь ферментами, никотин преобразуется в никотиновую кислоту, которая является витамином. Однако в организме человека такое окисление невозможно...

Никотин - сильнейший яд. При попадании в организм в пропорции 0,5-1 мг на килограмм веса никотин вызывает паралич нервной системы, остановку дыхания, прекращение сердечной деятельности и смерть. Смертельная доза для человека весом 60 кг - около 20 сигарет, выкуренных подряд (в зависимости от состояния организма). Для подростков эта доза может быть в два раза меньше. Известны случаи, когда смерть наступала после выкуривания первых 2-3 сигарет. Курильщики остаются в живых лишь благодаря тому, что растягивают во времени всасывание организма.

С другой стороны ученые из британского Королевского колледжа Лондона заявляют "Никотин может быть полезен для восстановления и поддержки способностей к обучению, запоминанию, и сохранению внимания в случаях старческого слабоумия, в частности болезни Альцгеймера". Сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на сайт организации Alzheimer's Research Trust.

*Немного истории*

Табак как растение известен уже более трех тысяч лет. Впервые его начали выращивать в Америке еще до нашей эры. За то, что табак попал в Европу, нам следует «поблагодарить» Христофора Колумба. Именно он в 1493 году привез его в Испанию. С этого времени курить и нюхать табак стало модно. Надо отметить, что на первых порах курение жестоко пресекалось властями. Так, однажды пятерых монахов, застигнутых за курением, замуровали заживо в монастырской стене. В Турции сажали на кол. В Англии XVI века курильщиков приравнивали к ворам. И даже в России времен Федора Михайловича Романова (XVII век) курильщиков били по стопам палками, а некоторым отрезали уши и нос, чтоб другим неповадно было (это исторические факты).
Еще один человек, повлиявший на распространение табака, - французский ученый Жан Нико, который в середине XVI века привез его из Португалии во Францию, занялся изучением свойств этого растения и установил некоторые лечебные эффекты листьев табака. По его имени позже назвали химическое вещество, содержащееся в листьях табака - никотин.

В 1828 году германские ученые Посселт и Райманн впервые выделили никотин в чистом виде из листьев табака. Химическим путем никотин был синтезирован в 1893 году.
*
Действие на организм человека*

Никотин может поступать в организм различными способами: через кожу, легкие, слизистые оболочки. При вдыхании дыма сигареты никотин попадает в легкие, всасывается в кровеносные сосуды и через 7 секунд достигает мозга. При употреблении жевательного и нюхательного табака в организм проникает гораздо больше никотина, так как он всасывается через слизистые.

Никотин действует только на никотиновые ацетилхолиновые рецепторы. К нему чувствительна центральная нервная система, надпочечники, нервно-мышечные синапсы и вегетативные ганглии (нервные узлы). Сразу после попадания никотина в мозг наблюдаются следующие симптомы: тахикардия (учащение сердцебиения), учащение дыхания, повышение артериального давления, выброс адреналина в кровь, увеличение уровня глюкозы в крови, расширение сосудов головного мозга. Маленькие дозы никотина способствуют процессам возбуждения ЦНС, большие, напротив, процессам угнетения. Поэтому большие дозы снижают кровяное давление, приводят к потере сознания и даже смерти.

*Привыкание к никотину*

Механизм привыкания к табаку тесно связан с токсическими и фармакологическими свойствами компонентов сигаретного дыма. Никотин воздействует на рецепторы, стимулирующие выброс адреналина в кровь. Подобный выброс можно наблюдать, например, в момент решения трудной задачи или неожиданной радости. Всем нам знакомо это состояние внезапного оживления, подъема настроения.

После первой затяжки частота пульса кратковременно снижается, но после резко повышается. Воздействуя на центры удовольствия мозга, никотин вызывает чувство удовлетворения, расслабление, повышение настроения. Сосуды головного мозга сначала расширяются - в этот момент курильщик чувствует «прояснение в голове», приток сил и энергии, испытывает легкую эйфорию. Никотин вызывает быстрое и сильное привыкание, зависимость можно сравнить с героиновой и кокаиновой. Особенность никотиновой зависимости в том, что она может возникнуть уже после первой в жизни выкуренной сигареты.

Уже через 20-30 минут концентрация никотина в мозге снижается, током крови он разносится по всему телу. Мозг начинает требовать новую порцию никотина. Сформировался условный рефлекс - «от никотина приятно, дайте еще». С течением времени развивается абстинентный синдром, курильщик чувствует навязчивое непреодолимое желание закурить. Со стороны вегетососудистой системы это выражается в головных болях, бессоннице, тревожности, беспокойстве, раздражительности, резких перепадах настроения и физическом дискомфорте (образное выражение, которое употребляют все курильщики - уши пухнут). При введении новой дозы эти симптомы исчезают, опять же, на короткое время, которое зависит от стажа курения и предрасположенности к наркотической зависимости. Вот такой порочный круг.

Постепенно мозг привыкает к определенной дозе никотина и уже не дает той реакции, а симптомы отмены появляются всё быстрее. Интервалы между курением сигарет сокращаются. К этому времени уже сформировалась психологическая зависимость от самого процесса курения.

Курение - это не просто процесс, а форма поведения. Человеку нравится ритуальный компонент курения, социальный эффект (он считает, что совместное курение сближает даже случайных знакомых). Желание закурить возникает каждый раз в определенной ситуации - при стрессе, в моменты ожидания чего-либо, в перерыве работы, после чашки кофе, в автомобиле, обязательно - «за компанию» и т.д. Как тут не вспомнить собак Павлова, у которых слюна выделялась при включении электрической лампочки...

Если мозг лишить привычной дозы никотина, он сигнализирует об этом всем системам организма, которые, в свою очередь, отвечают дисфункцией органов. Возникает ярко выраженный синдром отмены (абстинентный синдром, никотиновая ломка), достигающий своего пика через 24-48 часов. Сам по себе никотин выводится из организма достаточно быстро, в течение 2-3 часов, поэтому курильщикам требуется постоянное поддержание его уровня в крови, но мозг уже «привык» к чувству удовольствия и будет требовать своего достаточно долго.
*
Не только никотин*

При курении большая часть никотина сгорает. Однако сигаретный дым содержит другие опаснейшие соединения - угарный газ, мышьяк, формальдегид, ацетон, аммиак, фенол, бензол, ацетальдегид и радиоактивные соединения. Компоненты осаждаются в легких в виде смол. Все эти токсические вещества являются канцерогенами и инициируют возникновение опухолей. Более всего страдает дыхательная, нервно-сосудистая, центральная нервная, пищеварительная системы. Инфаркт миокарда, атеросклероз, бронхиты и фарингиты, язвенная болезнь, рак горла, рак легких - вот далеко не полный список болезней, вызываемых курением. По последним данным, выявлена повышенная опасность возникновения у курильщиков красной волчанки - неизлечимого системного аутоимунного заболевания, характеризующегося тяжелейшим поражением практически всех органов.

Основная опасность никотина в том, что он гарантированно вызывает наркотическую зависимость, со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Вместе с увеличением числа сигарет увеличивается и концентрация в организме вышеперечисленных ядов, которые обязательно «выстрелят» по здоровью. Это только вопрос времени. Угостить сигаретой человека, в том числе себя, - это всё равно что угостить щепоткой цианистого калия...

----------

